# candy rootbeer brown



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

any one have pictures for this but with flakes ? i want to do my roof like this flake it out and then shoot the root beer brown


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

here


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Nice Lac, any interior pics?


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

i dont know if its my monitor 2 work ar the picture but it dosent look like brown ....... :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Did this last summer for a buddy of mine. HOK Candy Rootbeer. Gold base....mostly large gold flake mixed with F15 size silver flake.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 16 2006, 07:59 PM~4860202
> *Did this last summer for a buddy of mine.  HOK Candy Rootbeer.    Gold base....mostly large gold flake mixed with F15 size silver flake.
> *


That's a beautiful paintjob, I like the two different flakes in there


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:biggrin: DAM IM LOVING THAT FLAKE ................IM DOING MY ROOF LIKE THAT


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

heres 1


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Feb 19 2006, 08:24 PM~4884114
> *heres 1
> *


old topic but any pics of this cutty or any cutty with a rootbeer color.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 18 2006, 01:33 AM~4870372
> *:biggrin:
> *





what color base is that????


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

dont know but it look tight ass fuck


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Candy Root Beer Brown with Mirco flake 
also check out Lowriding underground *

Lowriding Underground... 
[/quote]


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> *Candy Root Beer Brown with Mirco flake
> also check out Lowriding underground *
> 
> Lowriding Underground...


[/quote]
damn thats the color im lookin for. what base color is that


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

damn thats the color im lookin for. what base color is that
[/quote]


*Silver base and you add the Root Beer ( coats ) until you reach the shade you want. Your looking 3 coats of Root Beer *


----------

